# My Fursona



## PreciousKitten (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all!  I would like to draw a fursona, but I'm not sure how to go about it.  I want it to be of a cat (i love cats!!!).  How did you guys go about getting your fursona's?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 30, 2010)

The standard way, is to choose a species, preferably a unique one, like foxes or wolves. no-one EVER does that, choose some characteristics that are either relevant to yourself or how you'd like to be (neon, extra big genitals, extraneous genitals, genitals in place of limbs, genitals genitals genitals, genitals and genitals. Also cocks.), then draw it in the most eye-raping colours you can imagine.

Basically, make shit up and draw (or pay someone you think draws well).


----------



## Kelm (Mar 30, 2010)

I just like Okapis. :I


----------



## Vriska (Mar 30, 2010)

Choose something unique like a Mudkip.


----------



## Gem145 (Mar 30, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The standard way, is to choose a species, preferably a unique one, like foxes or wolves. no-one EVER does that, choose some characteristics that are either relevant to yourself or how you'd like to be (neon, extra big genitals, extraneous genitals, genitals in place of limbs, genitals genitals genitals, genitals and genitals. Also cocks.), then draw it in the most eye-raping colours you can imagine.
> 
> Basically, make shit up and draw (or pay someone you think draws well).


 


Foxes and wolves are very common D:

and ... genitals in place of limbs ? 

x3

PreciousKitten
you should choose a species representing and draw it as you like. You have to try to get your drawing style as unique and original, anyway you can make the cat in a flashy or flamboyant as you want it. But while your Fursona makes you feel good about yourself, everything will be perfect


----------



## PreciousKitten (Mar 30, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> Foxes and wolves are very common D:
> 
> and ... genitals in place of limbs ?
> 
> ...



Ya thats why I was thinking a cat, I've seen a lot of wolves and foxes.  I've always been a cat person, so thats where I will base it from.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 30, 2010)

There are a lot of cats too. x:


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 30, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The standard way, is to choose a species, preferably a unique one, like foxes or wolves. no-one EVER does that, choose some characteristics that are either relevant to yourself or how you'd like to be (neon, extra big genitals, extraneous genitals, genitals in place of limbs, genitals genitals genitals, genitals and genitals. Also cocks.), then draw it in the most eye-raping colours you can imagine.
> 
> Basically, make shit up and draw (or pay someone you think draws well).




That's how I made up my cock-sona, Genitals Mc Penis face.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 30, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> Foxes and wolves are very common D:



I thought the sarcasm was pretty obvious, even before I put it in capital letters, but oh well.



FireFeathers said:


> That's how I made up my cock-sona, Genitals Mc Penis face.



True story, I laid hands on a copy of poser, and spent an afternoon making a very pissed off looking bloke with cocks all over his face.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 30, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> True story, I laid hands on a copy of poser, and spent an afternoon making a very pissed off looking bloke with cocks all over his face.



I hope his name was Derrick.


----------



## Acisej (Mar 30, 2010)

Usually just pick an animal for whatever reason and design it in a way you like.
Though technically a fursona is how you'd represent yourself if you were an animal, so just ask yourself, "If I were an animal, what would I look like?"
And there's no real limitations so you can be just a plain, say, siamese cat or maybe a cat-dragon-insert other animals with wings and arm warmers and neon colored stripes or whatever.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 30, 2010)

Acisej said:


> cat-dragon-insert other animals with wings and arm warmers and neon colored stripes



ironically there are plenty of those too.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 2, 2010)

Just fool around and have fun. Just because there are a lot of cats/wolves/foxes/whatever doesn't mean you can't have a perfectly unique character being any one of these. Since they're so common they're pretty much generic or a "blank canvas", I guess. You can do whatever you want with them.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 2, 2010)

You can play with a paperdoll system to get ideas:
http://www.tektek.org/dream/

There's various cat and neko items in that library, as well as other animal parts could pass as cat even if they're intended for a dog/fox/wolf/whatever.

Quick cat example:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

try something rarely done, like a mountain lion or whatnot


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh I just went to the vending machine down the hall. they keep it well stocked with foxes and wolves. 

No seriously just draw something. in my experience fursonas develop over time


----------



## Giesji (Apr 12, 2010)

If you want to be unique, pick a weird hybrid of some unknown insects, fishies and whatnot.. And yeah, looooots of neon colors, mainly colors that doesnt match one bit. Many strange markings too, wings and material stuff.. necklace, or something..

Wait.. No, thats really unoriginal. Natural colors, that kind of specie has, now thats something you rarely see!

Srsly though, its stupidity not only to make others choose your fursona, but also to choose one just to make it less like every one else.
A fursona should represent YOU, therefor it has to be an animal that you can relate to. In the end, its only you who know what it is...
It should appeal to you, and thats what cats does to you. But I think you should also be able to 'see yourself' in this animal as well. In one way or another.


But just because you choose something now, doesnt mean it has to stay that way forever. Many develop their fursona in time.. Not only do you have to fit the fursona to make you feel comfortable 'in it', but also you might change in time as a person.. You know, we all get older.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The standard way, is to choose a species, preferably *a unique one, like foxes or wolves*. no-one EVER does that, choose some characteristics that are either relevant to yourself or how you'd like to be (neon, extra big genitals, extraneous genitals, genitals in place of limbs, genitals genitals genitals, genitals and genitals. Also cocks.), then draw it in the most eye-raping colours you can imagine.
> 
> Basically, make shit up and draw (or pay someone you think draws well).



I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be an asshole, but I had to laugh a bit at that.  Foxes and wolves are hardly unique - if anything, they're just as popular as cats and huskies. XD

also YOU FORGOT TO MENTION GENITALS.


----------



## Saracide (Apr 17, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The standard way, is to choose a species, preferably a unique one, like foxes or wolves. no-one EVER does that, choose some characteristics that are either relevant to yourself or how you'd like to be (neon, extra big genitals, extraneous genitals, genitals in place of limbs, genitals genitals genitals, genitals and genitals. Also cocks.), then draw it in the most eye-raping colours you can imagine.
> 
> Basically, make shit up and draw (or pay someone you think draws well).



that is one of the best posts I have ever read. I had a good laugh over that.


To be honest, I think picking a rare animal just for the sake of being unique is in itself unoriginal. 

I have certain physical traits and habits that made me decide on a rabbit. My ears wiggle around a lot and i rub my nose when I get excited. and i love vegetables.

Another fun thing to take into consideration is predator or prey. It doesn't *have* to factor in, but it can be fun to think about. I know I'd be a prey kind of animal, a submissive type.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be an asshole, but I had to laugh a bit at that.  Foxes and wolves are hardly unique - if anything, they're just as popular as cats and huskies. XD
> 
> also YOU FORGOT TO MENTION GENITALS.



The entire post was a joke, yo.


----------

